

Ask HN: How to auto-Parse Email for specific data - desigooner

Hi,
I am working on something as a side project currently and planning out the feature set of the product. I wanted to know if there's a library or module in Python that works w.r.t. parsing emails forwarded to a particular email address.<p>Example use case: User forwards an email receipt recieved from any particular vendor (amazon or ebay or etsy etc.) to a specific email address. The details of the email body get parsed grabbing the essential information (vendor name, product name, date of purchase, etc.) and stores it to the users profile. The list of such details from various sources is then accessible from a central console if i may say so.<p>Is there a good way to approach this? Any pointers would be helpful.<p>Thanks.
======
daverecycles
My recommendation for parsing the email receipts is to use regex if the format
is consistent enough. If you need further help, please feel free to contact me
as I have been doing similar email parsing work.

Shameless plug but you can use my service that will send HTTP POSTs to your
app when an email is received:

<http://www.apinbox.com/>

------
mgkimsal
Perhaps lamson might be of use to you, if you're doing python already:

<http://zedshaw.com/projects/lamson/>

~~~
desigooner
Thanks .. I just realized that Tripit does this w.r.t itineraries.

